# Is she going to marble?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Tinkerbell is one of my newest females. I'm going to try to attach a pic of her (still new to this) and see if you can see from her color, if she might be marbling. She's still young-3.5-4 months old. I really want her to marble!

Looks like it didn't load. If anyone wants to go to the trouble, the pic is in my gallery. Its titled Tinkerbell in front (self explanatory, lol).


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhh, it did load after all! Yay!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

No answers at all? Not even any guesses?


----------

